# 2015 USC MFA Screenwriting Accept Reject Waitlist



## Travis Leake (Jan 9, 2015)

Haven't seen anyone start this thread this year.  

I suppose I'll start us off.

Applied for the Fall 2015 semester.  Everything was in and finalized (including references) before the priority date of 11/01.

First time applying.   Background in music production, short fiction, couple of small international credits over the last couple years.

English BA from a normal Cal State university, good grades and such.

Hoping to hear who else has applied and what your experiences have been before applying and whatnot.

Waiting is torture.


----------



## Travis Leake (Jan 13, 2015)

Thus far, 60 views on this and no replies.  Where are all the shy writers who are lurking?


----------



## tormodnoreng (Jan 13, 2015)

Travis Leake said:


> Thus far, 60 views on this and no replies.  Where are all the shy writers who are lurking?



Hey
I applied for the graduate program in screenwriting at USC and UCLA for the fall 2015 semester.
Did my bachelor in film and television in Australia. Been writing for a few years and currently working on a trilogy.

Only had 2.5 GPA, but I received some solid letters of recommendation as well as a good CV. Anyone knows how strict they are on the GPA?


----------



## Travis Leake (Jan 13, 2015)

If I were to guess, I would say that for this particular program of study they are more concerned with writing ability than classic academic performance.


----------



## Travis Leake (Jan 13, 2015)

Received this email today from USC:

Hello SCA Applicants,


Thank you for applying to the USC School of Cinematic Arts!  You can expect to receive an admission decision by mid-March. In the meantime, we wanted to remind you about upcoming financial aid and scholarship deadlines.


*USC Financial Aid Reminders*

If you would like to apply for federal financial aid such as Stafford Loans and Graduate PLUS Loans, please submit the 2015 FAFSA.  You may find more information about applying for Financial Aid at USC here.  Please contact the USC Office of Financial Aid at 213-740-4444 for more information.  Only _domestic students, U.S. citizens or eligible non-citizens_, are eligible for federal financial aid.

*School of Cinematic Arts Scholarships  – Deadline: February 13th*

The School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) maintains a number of scholarships for incoming graduate students, and a number of incoming students in each graduate program will be selected to receive SCA scholarships.  The online scholarship application is available here; it is due on *February 13, 2015*.  Please visit the website for instructions, eligibility criteria and application requirements.

*Student Aid Webinars*

We also recommend that you attend one of our online student aid webinars for prospective students to get a better idea of how scholarships work here at USC.  Please click below to sign up for one of the following online sessions.  You must RSVP by 5pm on the day before your chosen session:

Tuesday, January 20 @ 3pm PST:
http://cinema.usc.edu/events/reservation.cfm?id=14766&rid=2732

Thursday, February 5 @ 2pm PST:
http://cinema.usc.edu/events/reservation.cfm?id=14766&rid=2733

We hope these reminders are helpful to you.  If you have any questions, please contact SCA’s Office of Student Services at studentservices@cinema.usc.edu.

Best of luck with your candidacy,
*-------------------------------------------*
Office of Student Services
University of Southern California
Telephone:  213.740.8358
Fax:  213.740.4013​
So from this, just keep in mind that your decision will probably come AFTER certain critical FINANCIAL AID deadlines, so do not miss them.

DEADLINES:

January 19th/February 4th - Register for Webinar (links above)
January 20th/February 5th - Attend Financial Aid Webinar (links above)
February 13th - Cinematic Arts School Aid
February 13th - FAFSA (Per the USC Website, reference:  http://www.usc.edu/admission/fa/applying_receiving/graduates2/newstudents.html


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah, in years past, first notifications went out to writers right around Valentine's Day, so the timeline seems to be congruent with that despite the earlier applicaiton deadline this year. I got it in for priority deadline as well, so hopefully there's at least _some _benefit in having submitted it a couple of weeks early. 

I'm signed up for the 1/20 webinar and will probably hold off on working on the financial aid packet until then. My financial need isn't as desperate as I imagine some are, and I haven't done much work in the Latin American community either. That appears to be the two main components to the big scholarships. I'll complete the packet if necessary, though, should it be required for consideration of the endowed scholarships (which look a bit like they might only apply to current students... I suppose that'll be addressed)

Thanks for the deadline summary at the bottom-- that's very useful-- however I think that link is the one for first-year undergrads. I think this link is the correct one for first-year grad students: http://www.usc.edu/admission/fa/applying_receiving/graduates2/newstudents.html


----------



## Travis Leake (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah, that link was for undergrads.  I fixed the OP.  Thanks


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Jan 14, 2015)

What's everbody working on while sweating out the waiting period? I've found it really hard to go back to writing without a set deadline...

I'm most interested in half-hour TV, so I'm breaking the story on a Brooklyn Nine Nine Spec right now. I wrote a couple of pilots for my UCLA application, so I figure a solid spec script is a good addition to the portfolio even if showrunners are starting to lean towards only wanting to see original work.

Tormodnoreng, you mentioned you were working on a trilogy. Would you be interested sharing a logline or something?


----------



## Travis Leake (Jan 14, 2015)

TheArsenal1886 said:


> What's everbody working on while sweating out the waiting period?



At the moment, financial aid essays and submissions.


----------



## tormodnoreng (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey 
Spent a year writing on my trilogy titled "Red" which takes place on planet Mars in the future. I can`t really go into details at the moment since I am still working on the structure and Im still jumping back and forth, but as soon as I have a decent synopsis I would love to share it with you guys 

I just moved back home to Norway and been working for my father at home whilst waiting and waiting and waiting haha.

What type of writing are you guys interested in / want to do in the future?


----------



## PrincessJellyshoes (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi all! Still haven't heard anything apart from those financial aid reminders. I've been putting off the essay part. I'm hoping we'll start hearing back in the middle of February like you guys are predicting. I don't know if I can wait much longer!


----------



## Travis Leake (Jan 27, 2015)

PrincessJellyshoes said:


> I've been putting off the essay part.



If you put off the essay portion of the financial aid until after February 13th when (ostensibly) we'll find out, then you are going to forfeit all hope of receiving the SCA school financial aid and possibly several other key scholarships and fellowships/grants that the school offers because of deadlines.

Get on that.


----------



## Travis Leake (Feb 5, 2015)

From today's Financial Aid Webinar


----------



## ErikaRasso (Feb 6, 2015)

I also applied to USC and UCLA. Heard back from UCLA today and it was a no. Hopefully applying by the priority deadline will make a positive difference. 

Also, thanks for posting the info for financial aid. Looks like I'll be in debt if I get it!


----------



## Jace (Feb 7, 2015)

Did USC start sending out Screenwriting MFA decisions? I got an e-mail from the School accepting me into another program I applied for about 8 hours ago.
While I'm thrilled about that, I'm wondering what that means for my other applications..


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Feb 7, 2015)

Jace said:


> Did USC start sending out Screenwriting MFA decisions? I got an e-mail from the School accepting me into another program I applied for about 8 hours ago.
> While I'm thrilled about that, I'm wondering what that means for my other applications..


I don't think USC's started sending out decisions yet. Someone on the general screenwriting thread said they got a rejection letter from USC, but I think, from the context, that they meant UCLA.

I just looked back through the website, and these are the earliest anybody's heard from USC:

2014 = 2/25
2013 = 2/18
2012 = 2/17
2011 = 2/25
2010 = 3/6

Moving the window up a month and the creation of a "priority" deadline might move up our notification date a little this year, but there's no real way to tell. This year, UCLA sent out interview emails about two weeks later than they had in the past four or five years.


----------



## Point Break (Feb 7, 2015)

I went to an SCA graduate info session during the application process last year and specifically asked whether the priority deadline would equate to a priority (or early) decision. 

Unfortunately, the SCA admissions officer said that the "priority" deadline was created to help the faculty facilitate the large applicant pool. They also wanted the time to remind applicants to submit missing supplemental materials.

I know we're all hoping she's wrong, but I'm guessing the wait continues...


----------



## ErikaRasso (Feb 7, 2015)

Point Break said:


> I went to an SCA graduate info session during the application process last year and specifically asked whether the priority deadline would equate to a priority (or early) decision.
> 
> Unfortunately, the SCA admissions officer said that the "priority" deadline was created to help the faculty facilitate the large applicant pool. They also wanted the time to remind applicants to submit missing supplemental materials.
> 
> I know we're all hoping she's wrong, but I'm guessing the wait continues...



I hope she's wrong and priority deadliners are more likely to be accepted! This waiting is killing me!


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hm... yeah, you'd like to think there'd be some advantage gained for forgoing a couple extra weeks of polishing. I don't think it'll have any impact on acceptance, but I did think they said we would get notified before the general deadline people. Doesn't really matter, but it'd be nice if they could throw my sanity a bone.


----------



## itsarjun (Feb 13, 2015)

Travis Leake said:


> Received this email today from USC:
> 
> Hello SCA Applicants,
> 
> ...



Hi,
Did you submit your financial aid application? The link provided in the email(the one from student services) is not working.


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Feb 13, 2015)

Try this one, itsarjun: https://cinema.usc.edu/scholarships/scholarshipOnlineApp.cfm


----------



## itsarjun (Feb 13, 2015)

TheArsenal1886 said:


> Try this one, itsarjun: https://cinema.usc.edu/scholarships/scholarshipOnlineApp.cfm



It's displaying this "The SCA Scholarship Application for incoming students is not available yet. For more information, please visit:http://cinema.usc.edu/scholarships/index.cfm"


----------



## ErikaRasso (Feb 13, 2015)

It was available for me yesterday and now it isn't. I'm getting really worried now!


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah, itsarjun and I were DM-ing about this a little while ago, and I think they just accidentally messed up their scheduling. I'm pretty sure you can schedule your pages to change or go "live" at certain times of certain days, and I think they accidentally queued it up to change to the page that normally shows year-round (what it looks like right now) as 12:00AM on 2/13 instead of 12:00 AM on 2/14.

Itsarjun has already emailed them, so I imagine others have as well and they should be sorting it out. It was available for me at 11pm EST yesterday, but unavailable at 6am EST today. It's only 8am on the West Coast, so I imagine, they'll be getting in and checking emails soon.


----------



## itsarjun (Feb 13, 2015)

ErikaRasso said:


> It was available for me yesterday and now it isn't. I'm getting really worried now!



Same here. I have everything ready, but the link is not available. I have already sent an e-mail to student services regarding this issue.Hope to hear something from them.


----------



## ErikaRasso (Feb 13, 2015)

I tried calling but they aren't open yet. DAMN TIME ZONES! The email said the deadline was February 13th. That should mean it is still open!


----------



## ErikaRasso (Feb 13, 2015)

TheArsenal1886 said:


> Yeah, itsarjun and I were DM-ing about this a little while ago, and I think they just accidentally messed up their scheduling. I'm pretty sure you can schedule your pages to change or go "live" at certain times of certain days, and I think they accidentally queued it up to change to the page that normally shows year-round (what it looks like right now) as 12:00AM on 2/13 instead of 12:00 AM on 2/14.
> 
> Itsarjun has already emailed them, so I imagine others have as well and they should be sorting it out. It was available for me at 11pm EST yesterday, but unavailable at 6am EST today. It's only 8am on the West Coast, so I imagine, they'll be getting in and checking emails soon.



That must be it. Hopefully that's it.


----------



## itsarjun (Feb 13, 2015)

I got a reply! The issue is resolved.Please check the link again.


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm guessing nobody's heard anything so far? We've already passed the first notification dates for 2012 and 2013, so things are certainly imminent. Last year they heard back first on 2/25, so less than a week until that next benchmark.


----------



## Travis Leake (Feb 19, 2015)

TheArsenal1886 said:


> I'm guessing nobody's heard anything so far? We've already passed the first notification dates for 2012 and 2013, so things are certainly imminent. Last year they heard back first on 2/25, so less than a week until that next benchmark.



I have't seen any posts with responses yet from USC.  I have noticed that several other departments had their interviews this week (and I believe last week as well).  Of all their MFA SCA programs, it seems all have an interview component EXCEPT writing.  We could start hearing news any day now.


----------



## ErikaRasso (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, nothing yet. I've been checking my email more and more frequently, which I think is my body telling me it's almost time. Let's hope they don't stick to what's in the email and keep us waiting until mid-march!


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Feb 20, 2015)

ErikaRasso said:


> Yeah, nothing yet. I've been checking my email more and more frequently, which I think is my body telling me it's almost time. Let's hope they don't stick to what's in the email and keep us waiting until mid-march!



Luckily, I think that's an email which gets sent to all disciplines. While screenwriters don't get interiews, we do at least get notified first. The latest anybody's heard within the last five years is 3/6 in the 2010 cycle, so mid-March seems mercifully unlikely.


----------



## sf_hopeful (Feb 21, 2015)

hey friends - been lurking for a while now and said lurking has gotten me into a bit of a state 

so an update. i applied to USC's MFA in screenwriting in the late round - november 15th.

I have not received anything yet in the mail or email (except the scholarship prompts), but i was looking at old forums and apparently once you are accepted, your letter of admissions prompts you to log into their student portal to mark down your letter of intent.  so me being me, i tried to log into the student portal last night - and it went through. once i got through the following (picture attached) was on the other side asking if i would be accepting my offer of admission.

i went to this portal: camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/
i used my student ID, and birthday as password without dashes.

i ***think*** this means i got in? but i'm still not sure and still anxious that it's just a fluke in the system! so still waiting for the real letter to arrive.


----------



## Point Break (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm really hoping you're right, bc I was able to get into the SIR page too!!! I submitted on Nov. 5th


----------



## TSK (Feb 21, 2015)

I got the same result! Anyone else?


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Feb 21, 2015)

It definitely means you're accepted. Still locked out on my end.

Doesn't bode very well for me. Congrats to you guys.


----------



## JSM (Feb 21, 2015)

TheArsenal1886 said:


> It definitely means you're accepted. Still locked out on my end.
> 
> Doesn't bode very well for me. Congrats to you guys.



Arsenal, don't lose heart! I have a friend who went to USC who told me that this exact thing happened when they were applying too, way back when. The system is not consistent, don't read into it.

Also I suppose this is a late introduction, but I've been lurking here for some time - better late than never!


----------



## Rrr (Feb 21, 2015)

Point Break said:


> I'm really hoping you're right, bc I was able to get into the SIR page too!!! I submitted on Nov. 5th





TSK said:


> I got the same result! Anyone else?



Which programs did you two apply for?


----------



## Point Break (Feb 21, 2015)

Screenwriting


----------



## Rrr (Feb 21, 2015)

Rrr said:


> Which programs did you two apply for?





Point Break said:


> Screenwriting



Sorry for the clearly redundant question, I thought I was in a different thread! lol


----------



## Travis Leake (Feb 22, 2015)

sf_hopeful said:


> i ***think*** this means i got in? but i'm still not sure and still anxious that it's just a fluke in the system! so still waiting for the real letter to arrive.



Well perhaps I'm screwed because it won't let me log in.... very distressing.


----------



## Travis Leake (Feb 22, 2015)

TheArsenal1886 said:


> It definitely means you're accepted. Still locked out on my end.
> 
> Doesn't bode very well for me. Congrats to you guys.



I feel your pain.


----------



## Point Break (Feb 22, 2015)

Well everyone, it's official...

I received an acceptance email decision this morning (for some reason at 1:37 AM PST on a Sunday) and now I can't go back to sleep!!!! I'm guessing this board's about to light up like Christmas tree!

I was beginning to lose hope since I hadn't received any notice from any of the other programs I applied to. So, I know how tough the wait is. Hopefully, more good news is on its way!!!!


----------



## PrincessJellyshoes (Feb 22, 2015)

It's official! I received my acceptance decision this morning! The email was sent at around 4:30 EST. I'm so excited!!!!!

Congrats to you, too, Point Break!


----------



## Point Break (Feb 22, 2015)

PrincessJellyshoes said:


> It's official! I received my acceptance decision this morning! The email was sent at around 4:30 EST. I'm so excited!!!!!
> 
> Congrats to you, too, Point Break!



Thanks! And congratulations to you too!!!!


----------



## TSK (Feb 22, 2015)

I got the good news at 4:30am EST as well! Congrats to everyone who got in!


----------



## Travis Leake (Feb 22, 2015)

Grats to those who were accepted last night.


----------



## JSM (Feb 22, 2015)

Welp, I guess I was wrong. Congrats to those who received acceptances!

I guess the next question is, has anyone received firm rejection letters?


----------



## auds (Feb 23, 2015)

Another lurker here popping out of her hidey-hole. My name's Audrey, and I was accepted last Sunday!

I submitted after the priority deadline, and received the notice via E-mail/USConnect.

A bit about me: I've lived most of my life in Los Angeles, graduated from NYU with a degree in literature in 2012, and I currently assist a producer.

I've spent most of my life writing, though primarily prose -- short stories, novels, etc.  In fact, I submitted a short story for my writing sample instead of a screenplay, and was worried they'd look at that unfavorably... so anyone who sees this next year, don't worry about what you submit! 

I've taken to screenwriting since college, specifically writing for the hour drama format. Currently working on two pilots, and just finished a Blacklist spec this winter. I'm also interested in video game writing too (so excited for Uncharted 4!).

If anyone has questions about LA, I'd be happy to answer them. In fact, if anyone's visiting, we should all meet up and get acquainted!


----------



## Travis Leake (Feb 23, 2015)

Waiting eagerly for my rejection letter so I can begin the ritual purging...


----------



## JSM (Feb 24, 2015)

Question for all the USC admits so far: where are you located?


----------



## PrincessJellyshoes (Feb 24, 2015)

JSM said:


> Question for all the USC admits so far: where are you located?


I'm from the NYC area.


----------



## Point Break (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm currently located in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## A (Mar 7, 2015)

Has anyone received their rejection or acceptance letter (without receiving an email) ?


----------



## smooshie (Mar 21, 2015)

babyreKx said:


> Has anyone received their rejection or acceptance letter (without receiving an email) ?



^ Nope, but if it makes you feel better, I haven't heard anything at all from USC yet. Nothing.
I take it as a rejection at this point. >.<


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Mar 23, 2015)

babyreKx said:


> Has anyone received their rejection or acceptance letter (without receiving an email) ?


I received my rejection letter a couple of days ago without any email. Still haven't received one, actually. Weird.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 23, 2015)

TheArsenal1886 said:


> I received my rejection letter a couple of days ago without any email. Still haven't received one, actually. Weird.


Doh. Well it looks like you're going to UCLA then?


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Mar 24, 2015)

Chris W said:


> Doh. Well it looks like you're going to UCLA then?


100%. I had already submitted my intent to enroll to UCLA before I got the official rejection from USC.


----------



## ErikaRasso (Mar 24, 2015)

Got my official rejection in the mail today, no email to accompany it. I'm not too hung up about it! I'm just going to keep working at it and apply again!


----------



## LaGuionista (Mar 24, 2015)

JSM said:


> Question for all the USC admits so far: where are you located?


Mexico City


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2015)

To all of you who applied to USC last year... I have recently added USC to the site's Film School review section:

http://www.filmschool.org/filmschools/usc-school-of-cinematic-arts.7/

It's be awesome if you guys could post a review based on your experience applying... or if you are currently attending... your review based on being a current student. Plus Chapman is currently the top rated school in the site's listing. You can't let that stand right? 

Thanks! I hope everyone who was accepted is having a good start to their program over there.


----------

